# Time to quit and stop slavery



## Felix2015 (Mar 3, 2015)

It's been nearly two years working for uber but I am tired of waiting for better benefits from Uber and no success . Time to knock other better doors Good luck everyone


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Felix2015 said:


> It's been nearly two years working for uber but I am tired of waiting for better benefits from Uber and no success . Time to knock other better doors Good luck everyone


2 years you will never get back.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

You should have quit 1 year and 6 months ago...


----------

